# Snowflake



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My faverolle hen is dying. She dropped a lot of weight in the past month, and became so weak that she could barely walk. I believe she's about 7 years old. 

I started her on Tylan, Sulfadimethoxine, and added Ronidazole (sp). for potential canker. I tube fed her twice yesterday and will feed her today. But if there's no improvement, I'll stop knowing I did all I could do.

I wonder if I should send her for a necropsy? She's older , so is it an ailment or "natural causes"? What are natural causes anyway? Like what is age-related death compared to disease related death?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

That's a hard one, Karen. But you've been in nursing long enough to know that the older the body is ,the less immunity and resistance to disease it becomes. 
I'm so sorry for your little Snowflake. .


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Probably old age,seems like we all get cancer at some point or die in an accident.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

7 years is a pretty good run for a chicken. It is a good character that will help what is only regarded by many as a mere livestock animal. We raise them up to be healthy and strong, become attached to them, and wish that would never end. Many of us are often saddened when it does end. I know how you feel and have one ten year old who has lost some weight despite being dewormed and taken good care of. I know she is old and will just make sure she enjoys life until I have to make that decision. Though they have us to alleviate suffering in the end, it is no easy task to cull what you have spent so much time caring for.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Sem,I'm sorry For your hen.My heart goes out to you!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well, she can not walk. Legs totally flaccid. Time for a drink. : (


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm so sorry !


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

So sorry. {{{{{ hugs }}}}}


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm sorry Karen. Hang in there Hun. We are all here for you


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

60 ml. Of rum and less than an hour and went peacefully.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm sorry for your loss!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

She was the most vocal chicken I've ever had.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I love the talking hens!I speak real good chicken with my hens.I know the neighbors think I'm crazy!!!But I know you all understand...


----------

